# Paper Skull Prop



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been hit hard by the recession, and I know there's others here that have hours cut back or have been laid off.

So, I'll share my new find I ran across. Here's a pretty realistic skull that you can tape together from card paper you run through your printer. In the dark, under ambiance, this looks really good! The best part is, these cost only 10 cents or so each to make!

This was originally meant as a mask, but I'll be using mine as props.

Time: 5 minutes to cut out and roughly 5 minutes to put together.

Just trying to help out others here during these hard times.










http://ravensblight.com/Mask1.html


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i tried that before,it was great untill my sis sat on it


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> i tried that before,it was great untill my sis sat on it


What is it with you and other people breaking your props?!

I've long been a fan of the Ravensblight site. I made the European knight's helmet a few years back. That guy does great artwork.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm really glad that you posted this.... I ran across it last year, and printed a bunch of them at work (hehe) planning to make cheap props - filler for the back of my haunt.. then I promptly lost them, and didnt think of them again.

Thats for the reminder - I really like them, and would like to use them!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link. 

Might try tracing these on to cardboard and using as forms for paper mache.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are cool. Thanks, SI.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that you in the chair? You look so cheerful


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is what I love about this crowd. kindness and sharing are a way of life.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice! Now if I can somehow animate it...Hmmm.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that you in the chair? You look so cheerful


Not me. LOL I would be the midget in the chair with my legs dangling and the short stubby fingers.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

YOu are my hero!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a cool site!! Thanks SI


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice! Now if I can somehow animate it...Hmmm.


You know, he _does_ have an animated flapping bat 








http://www.ravensblight.com/Bella.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am SO going to check out that bat!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool site thanks


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are great sickie. I am using lots of those in background for different scenes. Thanks. I love those little houses.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

great site SI


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just way cool! If you're strapped; these are a perfectly passable decoration/mask. And if you have more genuine skulls that pass close-up inspection, these guys would be awesome for the >10' background props. Hell, with a little internal reinforcement you could do a Big Pile O' Skulls with these.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You're welcome guys, and I'm glad I could help. Now if I could only get that full time dialysis job. (sigh)


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Got all my fingers crossed for ya. (which makes it harder than @$!% to type, btw...)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully I can find some way to incorporate this into my plans since it would say a lot of time and money.


----------

